# size of collar



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

if my dog neck is 18 in at 10 months and im getting a collar for him should i size it a little larger?


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

Loki said:


> if my dog neck is 18 in at 10 months and im getting a collar for him should i size it a little larger?


I would buy the collar so that his current neck size is on the smallest hole. So, id get an 18-22" collar or something in that range.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

blackjer said:


> I would buy the collar so that his current neck size is on the smallest hole. So, id get an 18-22" collar or something in that range.


:goodpost:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe Stillwater collars come in 15 to 22" one size but at 10 months I wouldnt worry too much about out growing it anytime soon. Riley has been 17" neck since she was about 7 months and 18" at 1 year. not much of a growth


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

thats what i figured i ended up ordering it at 19 inches


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey Loki
Are you getting a custom made collar with the name etc?
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

no im just getting a plain green for loki and blue for shiva


----------

